# Which Carol J. Buck book?



## kgray76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Which Carol J. Buck book did you use for the CPC exam?  I have found a couple and not sure what the difference is.  The main two I found was the Step-By-Step Medical Coding book and the Physician Coding Exam Review 2013 book.  What are the differences and which one helped you pass the exam?  Any insight would be great.  

Kelley


----------



## shearin328 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Which Carol Buck book*

  Hello!  I have found that 'STEP BY STEP' is a must have desk reference for every professional.  I would definitely study the  Physician Coding Exam Review 2013 book by Carol Buck. Between that and reading all of your guidelines, you should be "good"..... best of luck!
~Sunni Hearin-CPC, CEMC


----------



## kgray76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## jennylynh (Apr 24, 2013)

I studied from the Physician Coding Exam Review 2013 and ended up passing the exam.


----------



## jodismith (Apr 24, 2013)

Both books are excellent.  The Step-By-Step series are just that, a detailed explanation of all the steps, guidelines and instructions necessary to code.  This is great for someone learning coding without prior experience.  The Exam Review book is more of a high level review and is better for those with some coding experience that are just needing to prepare for the exam.  I like it because it has a lot of lists and is straight to the point.

So...it just depends on what you are wanting out of the book.  I do agree with Sunni, the Step-By-Step book is a great resource to always keep handy even after passing the exam!


----------



## beachmom0930@yahoo.com (Apr 28, 2013)

I am taking the CPC exam this Saturday, May 4th - I have been using the Physician Coding Exam Review 2013 - as previously mentioned, it is right to the point - they use outline form which is great.  No fluff.  I am reading each chapter and making notes into the CPT or ICD-9.  My instructor also recommended it.  I wish that I had used it the first time that I took the exam.  Also, I think that taking practice test after practice test is the way to go.  After all, it is an open book - but time is the issue - you have to be able to move fast.  I think that is the key.  Good  luck studying.


----------



## kgray76 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you for the information


----------

